# 8.8.8.8 timeout & browsers



## s385023 (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been having problems with my browsers that require me to wait a long time or hit the 'x' next to the ip address. I replaced the modem, verified with ip provider that signal looks good on their end.

ping 8.8.8.8 times out the first time and is successful every time after. 127.0.0.1 works after 8.8.8.8.


I did ipconfig /release
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /renew

ipconfig /all gives the following:


indows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : s3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

ireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-38-96-56-0F-D5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

ireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188EE 802.11 b/g/n Wi-Fi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-38-96-56-0F-D5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

thernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-02-92-22-05-86
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c0aa:3120:f6cc:fe14%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 24, 2015 10:27:05 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 25, 2015 10:27:05 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 56623762
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-25-56-A7-60-02-92-22-05-86
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
205.171.2.25
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

unnel adapter Local Area Connection* 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:90d7:c3d:1e07:3f57:fffd(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c3d:1e07:3f57:fffd%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352321536
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-25-56-A7-60-02-92-22-05-86
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

unnel adapter isatap.{B671A9F9-58B6-4F1E-B865-CFE67E9BCC22}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
S C:\Users\s3PC> ping 8.8.8.8

inging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
equest timed out.
eply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=58
eply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=58
eply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=58

Help would be greatly appreciated.

S3


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a deeper look at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found, here's how 

Then:
with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## s385023 (Mar 24, 2015)

Results from power down....
thanks,
S3

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : s3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-38-96-56-0F-D5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188EE 802.11 b/g/n Wi-Fi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-38-96-56-0F-D5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-02-92-22-05-86
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c0aa:3120:f6cc:fe14%3(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 24, 2015 10:27:05 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 25, 2015 12:19:52 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 56623762
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-25-56-A7-60-02-92-22-05-86
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:470:255d:3f57:fffd(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::470:255d:3f57:fffd%8(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352321536
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-25-56-A7-60-02-92-22-05-86
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B671A9F9-58B6-4F1E-B865-CFE67E9BCC22}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's connected to the router ok . . lets test the internet

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type or Copy and Paste the following" and press enter


*echo > 0 & PING 192.168.0.1 >> 0 & PING 46.228.47.115 >> 0 & PING google.com >> 0 & tracert google.com >> 0 & echo [/php] >> 0 & notepad 0*


That can take a few minutes to complete, come back and past the result in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## s385023 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's the result of the echo commands


ECHO is on.

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 8ms, Average = 7ms

Pinging 46.228.47.115 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=187ms TTL=53
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=186ms TTL=53
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=187ms TTL=53
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=183ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 46.228.47.115:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 183ms, Maximum = 187ms, Average = 185ms

Pinging google.com [74.125.224.78] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.78: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=57
Reply from 74.125.224.78: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=57
Reply from 74.125.224.78: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=57
Reply from 74.125.224.78: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.78:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 42ms, Maximum = 44ms, Average = 43ms

Tracing route to google.com [74.125.224.78]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 6 ms 6 ms 6 ms 192.168.0.1 
2 34 ms 86 ms 33 ms phnx-dsl-gw67.phnx.qwest.net [67.40.227.67] 
3 31 ms 34 ms 36 ms phnx-agw1.inet.qwest.net [75.160.238.17] 
4 59 ms 41 ms 41 ms los-edge-05.inet.qwest.net [67.14.22.106] 
5 80 ms 65 ms 42 ms 63.237.160.98 
6 42 ms 41 ms 42 ms 216.239.46.40 
7 64 ms 42 ms 44 ms 209.85.253.185 
8 45 ms 45 ms 57 ms lax17s02-in-f14.1e100.net [74.125.224.78] 

Trace complete.
[/php] 


S3


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That all looks fine . . are you still having the problems?


----------



## s385023 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes. I still have to hit the x or refresh to see that you replied.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What browsers?


----------



## s385023 (Mar 24, 2015)

Chrome and IE


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In IE, Try disabling all add-ins and see if the issue is still there


----------



## s385023 (Mar 24, 2015)

I disabled all. No difference in ability to download a page. I still have the issue.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What Antivirus and other realtime protection is running?


----------



## s385023 (Mar 24, 2015)

I use zoneAlarm pro. Since this problem began, I run each of the following programs daily:
CCleaner
spybot
suberAntiSpyware

Initially, they found lot's of problems. They run clean now, except for a few new adAware cookies.

I've run your tests with and without zoneAlarm running.

I just powered up my laptop. It worked fine before and continues to work well with normal delays before loading a new webpage.

S3


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Something seems to be interfering . . maybe Zone Alarm . .I would uninstall that and see if the problem goes away . . Long shot . . but try creating a new user and see if the problem exists with that new user . .


----------

